
Google wins challenge against 1.1B euro French tax bill - perseusprime11
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-alphabet-tax-idUSKBN19X29Y
======
brian_herman
Wont the french appeal this?

------
jbmorgado
From the article: _" The ruling in favor of Google, now part of Alphabet Inc.,
followed a court adviser's recommendation that Google did not have a
"permanent establishment" or sufficient taxable presence to justify the
bill."_

Google makes billions worth of business in the EU and yet they deem that
Google doesn't have "sufficient taxable presence to justify the bill".

I would like to know what are the exact terms that specify what is a
"sufficient taxable presence to justify the bill", since nothing seems to fit
the description.

~~~
microcolonel
> Google makes billions worth of business in the EU and yet they deem that
> Google doesn't have "sufficient taxable presence to justify the bill".

Their taxable presence is _in_ the EU, just not in France.

You can't have the "common market" _and_ have one tax jurisdiction per member
state served, that is outrageous.

~~~
colorint
Just like it's outrageous to have state and local taxes in the US, am I right?

~~~
dsfyu404ed
State and local taxes screw over businesses selling those goods and services.
Consumers and businesses buy elsewhere.

~~~
kartan
> State and local taxes screw over businesses

I don't agree. That taxes are used to pay for the education of their employees
and the owners themselves, that taxes pay for the roads that move that goods,
that taxes pay for the police force that ensures safety and for the judges
that assure that contracts are fulfilled.

How are going that business to work without all that? Are really taxes
"screwing" business?

~~~
DrScump
Perhaps he meant that state and local taxes can _result_ in consumers buying
from out-of-area suppliers to dodge those taxes, like many "mail-order"
operations have always been... including, until a few years ago, Amazon.

This may even still be the case. In CA, anyway, Amazon and the FTB made a deal
a few years ago such that Amazon generally collects CA sales tax on sales to
CA addresses.

